# local fair having a chainsaw speed cuts nedd some help



## pa.hunter

i have an 365 with big bore kit from bailys muffler mod and port and changed carb out with walbro 24" bar and chisel chain any info to make it faster please give it to me. first time doing this . its fast cutter now ! anything i can do diff. chain drum ? help let me have some advise on it better intake filter maybe ?


----------



## gink595

Convert it to Alky/Nitro and get a good chain. How big of wood are you cutting at the fair?


----------



## r&r

Try a shorter bar, 8 toothed rim, and a brand new chain.


----------



## pa.hunter

*16-20 inch logs*



gink595 said:


> Convert it to Alky/Nitro and get a good chain. How big of wood are you cutting at the fair?


 what plane fuel ? wont that burn it up .


----------



## pa.hunter

*what 8 tooth and 20" bar*



r&r said:


> Try a shorter bar, 8 toothed rim, and a brand new chain.


 
skip tooth any faster ? got an 8 tooth rim and 20 " bar


----------



## r&r

Full comp chain should cut faster unless your getting into longer bars that your saw has trouble pulling.


----------



## pa.hunter

*full comp and you are meaning ?*



r&r said:


> Full comp chain should cut faster unless your getting into longer bars that your saw has trouble pulling.


 full chisel or do you mean compition chain and if so , where do i get one oregon full chisel is what i have now . i have lots of pulling power with 24 " bar full chisel you cant slow it any


----------



## Man of $tihl

pa.hunter said:


> i have an 365 with big bore kit from bailys muffler mod and port and changed carb out with walbro 24" bar and chisel chain any info to make it faster please give it to me. first time doing this . its fast cutter now ! anything i can do diff. chain drum ? help let me have some advise on it better intake filter maybe ?


 
Where is this fair?


----------



## PARTSWOODCHUCK

Practice your transitions from down cut to up cut and back down.
A lot of times a really fast saw gets smoked because the operator tries to transition too fast.

Also try to let the saw do the cutting, if you push you run the risk of bogging the saw.

If you run a 16" bar take your dawgs off.

If you run a 16"-20" bar you can probably get away with a 9 tooth sprocket,
As long as your not cutting hardwood or anything over 10" diameter.

Above all else have fun with it and don't be too competitive, if the others like the way you
operate they will offer advice. 

Remember there is always something new to learn, so have patience and have fun!


----------



## r&r

pa.hunter said:


> full chisel or do you mean compition chain and if so , where do i get one oregon full chisel is what i have now . i have lots of pulling power with 24 " bar full chisel you cant slow it any


 
I just mean standard chain not skip or semi skip. 

check out these sites for info. 

http://www.madsens1.com/PDF/RacingTechfacts_93099.pdf
Chain Sequence Explained
Race Saw Preparation


----------

